# area information



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

i posted up some info for a guy coming from oregon that will be hunting the same areas i was in a week ago, and Ken W. deletes my post and locks the thread, what is with that????? and then says i have to PM info to the guy, where in the rules does it say that????

everyone says how much the NR hunters make themselves look bad. just for a moment, i want you ND Residents to look back upon yourselves and the majority of the posts you make, and notice all you do, is bash people, their ways of hunting, scouting, etc, NR hunters, etc etc. hmmmmm pot calling the kettle black???


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

Stay in your own state then.


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Perch_44 said:


> ..., and Ken W. deletes my post and locks the thread, what is with that?????
> ?


He was probably right to do so.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Perch all location posts are being locked or deleted as per the policy of the web site! Go back and read the sticky concerning this. You are not being targeted, but simply having web site policy followed by the moderators!!!!!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

They made a mention of this earlier. They did not want any specifics. The webmaster and moderators agreed that you can pm but not state specific's. He did what others agreed upon on this site. He did his job.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

All mods have been asked to lock any thread asking for info while naming a specific ND town.......this is directly from the administraror....

"As many of you on the forum know, one of the touchiest subjects is questions surrounding particular areas. I can understand anyone's offense to their favorite hotspot being posted for the world to see, and I can also understand how innocent the question really is. Obviously if someone wanted an opinion on duck hunting in an area, this place is LOADED with people in the know on pretty much every township in the state.

With that being said, I've never been able to balance this question and this is the time of year it will come up A LOT. So we're trying something new this fall.

Whenever someone asks a question, PLEASE DO NOT JUMP ON THEM for it. Rather, a moderator who notices it will lock up the thread and include the information (water conditions are a biggie this fall with the drought) needed. Most often people are more than willing to PM someone and let them know privately some tips or things to know. But most people do not want to post this information publically, and that's when things can get heated.

So I think this is a Win/Win situation. The person asking can still get bonified answers (and without the insults) and the people who find it offensive that their area is posted won't have their area blasted with their "insider" information.

I'm hoping that this approach will make everyone happy, while still allowing my sanity trying to moderate the place.

Any feedback is appreciated. And please let's keep this without petty arguments."

Chris


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

k, thanks for explaining.


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ken W. Wow , this is an interesting problem for this forum as I have seen this type of post many , many times this fall. This problem seems to come to a head only when it is an NR asking for information about specific places for North Dakota, however many times through out this forum this fall I have noticed posts asking Canadian hunters what the bird situation is in the Great porvinces of Manitoba, Saskatchewan and such. I myself have given info to a couple of hunters from down in the states and have not been pm'ed or had my thread locked. Ken W. can you tell me why is it that it is ok for NR's hunters (North Dakota) to ask specific questions about Canadian bird hunting prospects (specific locations , no's of birds, and scouting reports ) and not be chastized , but NR's are when asking questions about specific areas in North Dakota. Is it possible that many , many North Dakota hunters make the trip down across the line to enjoy the Alien Non Resident hunting season? and since it is not your state you do not monitor questions or thread's regarding Canadian provinces. Dan.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I give it one more week before Perch is permanantly banned. :roll:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Dan....I guess you would have to show me the posts by ND res. hunters that asked for information naming a specific Canadian town.I have seen reports from trips up there and people calling farmers and reporting what they were told......but NO WHERE have I seen a ND hunter ASK for information about a specific town.You say "many times"....show me one.

Besides....if you want to complain....tell the administrator......we are only doing what he has asked us to to as I highlighted in red above.His rules which I agree with by the way.
KEN


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

Sasha and Abby said:


> I give it one more week before Perch is permanantly banned. :roll:


for what?? i was helping a guy with hunting info, the post was deleted, i asked why, was answered, and its over. i don't know if you read my post afterwards towards ken - "k, thanks for clearing that up"

jeez, grow up.


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

heres a thread here that has been allowed, and even Ken posted up on it 
ha ha ha
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=30772

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=30902

this one didn't get locked after naming specific areas
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=30977

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=30476

hmmm a pretty detailed report on MN
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=29529

i could keep diggin, but i'm already digging myself a hole. heres the thing, in my opinion, its an internet forum, for people to get info, if someone is foolish enough to post up a specific spot they hunt and will be hunting and hate the "company" then thats their deal. you guys just turn people off of the board, and the general view of ND residents by chastizing people for posting up reports.

and you wonder why the refugeforums has passed you up in posts and members - almost twice as many posts over a 4 day average.

and especially to do this a NR who may be driving 1000+ miles to get there and spend a great deal of money.

oh well, beating a dead horse here. but..............rules are rules, we have to abide by them on this site, i just don't agree with them completely.

so.....if you want to possibly get a more "in-depth" report, try the refuge forums, posts don't get blocked over there for it.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Perch_44 said:


> heres a thread here that has been allowed, and even Ken posted up on it
> ha ha ha
> http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=30772
> 
> ...


Perch you just don't get it do you? I reviewed every single thread you listed.

Not *ONE* of them was someone coming onto this board asking for specific information... SEEKING specific information as an alternative to scouting. In fact if you look guys were mostly speaking in general terms. A couple of individual posts seemed more specific, but they voluntarily offered where they were driving around. Noone prompted them for the info.

We are locking *ND* internet scouting threads. Almost every single person that has started a scouting thread is coming from OOS into ND to hunt waterfowl/pheasants. This is their destination. ND is the state that has been hit with the most severe drought in the area. This has concentrated birds, hunting and sportsman into more condensed areas than ever before. If someone wants to talk about MN or Canada hunting, noone is worried. They either have a tenth of the pressure (Canada) or are not a tourist destination (MN). See the difference?

The threads you quoted have not fallen into that criteria. Go look at them again.

Yep you are digging a hole...

If people post up info, they might not care to give that info away if they are from out of state and have already completed their hunting for the year. However the guys that are in ND year round don't want continual pressure from new guys moving in next. Why would the guy who wont be back for another year (like you) care though right? I mean... you've already got your fun in right? .. screw the residents...

Right?


----------



## eaglehead6 (Nov 6, 2005)

Well at risk of getting kicked off of this site which I would not be to happy about since I visit it everyday and really enjoy the banter and waterfowl threads , Ken you challenged me to find specific towns that were mentioned on this website from Saskatchewan and Manitoba. First of all let me address the rules that were posted on this thread , they state that any specific locations in the great state of North Dakota only. The rules fail to mention Canadian Provinces or other states. The fact that other states are not mentioned in these rules only makes sense because this is a North Dakota based website and I am pretty sure, but not 100% sure that a majority of North Dakota residents do not seek to hunt waterfowl anywhere other than in North Dakota , possibly South Dakota , or Canada. That being said , the rules state that if any area / specific location is mentioned than the moderator or administrator will lock that thread in order to stop internet scouting or local hunters from North Dakota showing up at their favorite pothole only to find 20 NR vehicles already setting up their decoys and putting up their blinds. There does happen to be many threads that are posted throughout this website that are made out to be in the "question form" Saskatchewan Hunting Reports being one of them. Quills Lakes is mentioned in one of the posts ,as well as , the town of Wadena. I myself mentioned the city of Winnipeg and in another thread the town of Gimely was mentioned , Ken the list goes on and on. Ken you being an active waterfowler would recognize these cities and towns and areas as famous waterfowl destinations for hunters all over the world, and yet none of these threads have been locked or even been addressed by a moderator. Why is that ? could it be that many hunters from North Dakota hunt in the Country of Canada and the moderators are not willing to stop internet scouting outside of the state, as long as it benefits the hunters of North Dakota who think that it is their money that keeps small town Saskatchewan and Manitoba alive because of the week or two that they spend hunting in these provinces? The debate can go on and on and be twisted and turned easily to suite indiviuals and their greediness, the very things that many, many posts have been put on this website about (NR's\guide's and outfitters) all the debates that this website is so familiar with and deal with everyday. I am honest when I say hey come on down and hunt in Canada and enjoy the things that we have to offer, I myself (being in the millitary) do not have time to hunt like I used to and I know that if it wasn't for American hunters that hunting in Canada would almost be obsolete , however double standards are very evident to me and it is obvious that it is being promted here in this specific case. If you wish to make internet scouting (public) obselete then maybe you should consider blocking all threads that want to know about locations , areas and towns so that Canadian hunters do not show up at their favorite pothole and have 20 NR's setting up they're decoys and blinds.


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

R y a n said:


> They either have a tenth of the pressure (Canada) or _*are not a tourist destination (MN)*_. See the difference?


quoted in the Outdoor News
As a statewide industry, tourism is as big as agriculture, *generating $9 billion in revenues and employing 230,000 people*, according to Explore Minnesota Tourism, the state's tourism bureau. Measured by travelers, the northern regions account for more than a third of the industry, said John Edman, head of Explore Minnesota Tourism.

info from US Fish and Wildlife Service
•	1.8 million people participated in waterfowl hunting
•	There are 50% more duck hunters than geese hunters.
•	Total waterfowl expenditures in the U.S. equalled $934 million.
•	44% of waterfowl hunters live in the Mississippi flyway. 
•	The number of waterfowl hunters increases with educational achievement.
•	The 3 states with the most waterfowl hunters are* Minnesota,* Arkansas, and Louisiana

copied from the North Dakota Tourism site, dated May 12, 2006
n its fifth year, North Dakota's "Legendary" advertising campaign continues to be successful. According to researchers at North Dakota State University, *tourism now accounts for more than $3 billion in economic activity each year* and is the state's fastest growing industry.

i know you guys get a lot of out of state hunters. but to say we do not have a tourism industry??? i don't have stats on ND education, but where i come from 9 billion is larger than 3 billion. :lol:

btw ryan - i know what you're getting at, just givin' you a hard time is all. :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Perch and Eaglehead.....you do not understand what the rules are.....read what Ryan posted just above.Then read what I put in red.....

Once again.......Whenever someone asks a question....asks a question....on none of those threads did anyone ask for information.....people posted information.NOT THE SAME THING as defined by the OWNER of this website over and over and over and over again.

Post up your trip,where you were,put up pictures,tell us how your hunt was....but do not ask for information about a specific place.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Perch, would you please go crawl back into the hole you crawled out of as you are making MN guys look like complete jack ***** because of your posts.

BTW I was right, they should not have given you all a break, but rather should have thrown the book at you and your companions, confiscated your guns and equipment, and thrown you in jail for the offenses.

Oh and one more offense I wish that they had on the books that they could right you up for as you are as guilty as hell of: Stupidity


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I am a jr. high/high school teacher and have noticed something about this site.....my 9th and 10th grade girls argue less and about more important things then a great deal of the whiners on here.....resident, non-resident, young, old it doesn't matter....name calling, tattling, generalizations, statistics, articles, egoism, selfishness.... just like high school girls but at least they have the excuse of only being 15 and 16 years old.

As you boys are whining at each other over the same three topics, I will hunting with the rest of my non-resident friends just west of devils lake near Wolford this weekend......I have heard from the landowners up there that there are many birds down already......I will not shoot over my limit, will not bust a roost, will try not to crowd out locals, will not stop in the middle of the road so a tractor has to stop, will not tresspass.....so don't worry about me on the "whine line"

Also being from MN, I will be more than willing to have anyone come over to our lakes and enjoy our resource......just pm me and I will tell you just about everything I know about fishing Mille Lacs, Vermillion, WInnie, LOW.....I would be happy to answer any area questions.

So as you boys reply to this in such intelligent rhetoric as "then don't come to ND or no one told you have to be on this site" or give me all sorts of icons such as puking and I am with stupid (ie name calling), I will be out enjoying your resource....legally....which is what I think everyone should do more of on this message board and less whining.

Here's to good hunting, no matter where your from and where you are going :beer:


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

h2ofwlr said:


> Perch, would you please go crawl back into the hole you crawled out of as you are making MN guys look like complete jack a$$es because of your posts.
> 
> BTW I was right, they should not have given you all a break, but rather should have thrown the book at you and your companions, confiscated your guns and equipment, and thrown you in jail for the offenses.
> 
> Oh and one more offense I wish that they had on the books that they could right you up for as you are as guilty as hell of: Stupidity


ahhh, just having some fun is all.


----------



## Perch_44 (Sep 21, 2006)

Gooseguy10 said:


> I am a jr. high/high school teacher and have noticed something about this site.....my 9th and 10th grade girls argue less and about more important things then a great deal of the whiners on here.....resident, non-resident, young, old it doesn't matter....name calling, tattling, generalizations, statistics, articles, egoism, selfishness.... just like high school girls but at least they have the excuse of only being 15 and 16 years old.
> 
> As you boys are whining at each other over the same three topics, I will hunting with the rest of my non-resident friends just west of devils lake near Wolford this weekend......I have heard from the landowners up there that there are many birds down already......I will not shoot over my limit, will not bust a roost, will try not to crowd out locals, will not stop in the middle of the road so a tractor has to stop, will not tresspass.....so don't worry about me on the "whine line"
> 
> ...


Amen

i feel the same way, i just typically post it up in different fashion. i've always been an "instigator" LOL :beer:

and also, any of you Dakotians want to come over, come on, i'll tell you where to smack the green on the river, or if you want to come over fishing, i'll tell you where the walleyes are biting. i guide on the river and mille lacs, and even though it may take a little business from me, i will tell people an accurate report anytime. no discrimination from me.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Perch and Eagle...... Like ken has mentioned most of those posts don't start with.....ARE THE BIRDS IN X YET? Or I am going to X how is the hunting in that area? or I am thinking about taking a trip to X, how is the hunting? Some of the questions asked are.....Are you froze yet in Canada? or Has the migration started? Anyone seeing Snows yet? etc. Not mentioning a specific location or town. Some people are giving that info up freely. But if you ask HOW is or Are they there yet? Is different for someone saying.....I had a great hunt at X. I know it is a thin line and a gray area. But there is a little difference.

Also this locking of threads and what not has just started about a month ago to curb the internet scouting.

Chuck


----------



## nyduckhntr (Oct 11, 2006)

POST OF THE DAY! 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am a jr. high/high school teacher and have noticed something about this site.....my 9th and 10th grade girls argue less and about more important things then a great deal of the whiners on here.....resident, non-resident, young, old it doesn't matter....name calling, tattling, generalizations, statistics, articles, egoism, selfishness.... just like high school girls but at least they have the excuse of only being 15 and 16 years old.

As you boys are whining at each other over the same three topics, I will hunting with the rest of my non-resident friends just west of devils lake near Wolford this weekend......I have heard from the landowners up there that there are many birds down already......I will not shoot over my limit, will not bust a roost, will try not to crowd out locals, will not stop in the middle of the road so a tractor has to stop, will not tresspass.....so don't worry about me on the "whine line"

Also being from MN, I will be more than willing to have anyone come over to our lakes and enjoy our resource......just pm me and I will tell you just about everything I know about fishing Mille Lacs, Vermillion, WInnie, LOW.....I would be happy to answer any area questions.

So as you boys reply to this in such intelligent rhetoric as "then don't come to ND or no one told you have to be on this site" or give me all sorts of icons such as puking and I am with stupid (ie name calling), I will be out enjoying your resource....legally....which is what I think everyone should do more of on this message board and less whining.

Here's to good hunting, no matter where your from and where you are going

JUST A THOUGHT.....certain people will go away if you stop biting at that dangling carrot


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Gooseguy10 said:


> I am a jr. high/high school teacher and have noticed something about this site.....my 9th and 10th grade girls argue less and about more important things then a great deal of the whiners on here.....resident, non-resident, young, old it doesn't matter....name calling, tattling, generalizations, statistics, articles, egoism, selfishness.... just like high school girls but at least they have the excuse of only being 15 and 16 years old.
> 
> As you boys are whining at each other over the same three topics, I will hunting with the rest of my non-resident friends just west of devils lake near Wolford this weekend......I have heard from the landowners up there that there are many birds down already......I will not shoot over my limit, will not bust a roost, will try not to crowd out locals, will not stop in the middle of the road so a tractor has to stop, will not tresspass.....so don't worry about me on the "whine line"
> 
> ...


Gooseguy,

Well spoken. I myself as a RES here and a non-RES there, would be more then willing to buy the first soda-pop and talk about any place, any time, any where for fishing or hunting.

I liked your thread. Enough said.


----------



## elguapo (Oct 28, 2006)

You guys have way too much time on your hands....it's duck season???? Agree with above post....too much cat fighting.....head hurts....


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

X ring.... gooseguy10

From what I have seen the biggest crybabies on this site are some of my fellow residents. What a shame. I would guess that a majority of the whiners have only been hunting the last 10 years or so when waterfowl populations have been at their highest and pressure isn't any more than what it was 30 years ago. It is really sad that hunting has become so commercialized and competitive and guys judge there experience by whether they fill their limit or not. I wonder how many would even go out if we had to go back to a 2 bird limit on ducks, 3 on geese (S&Bs) and 1 on Canadas.

My hope is that one day these same guys try to hunt out of state and get "shut out" from information the same way they do unto others.


----------

